# AUDI TT MEET AT THE MOTORIST 19/6/22 THE MOST TT'S IN ONE PLACE (video)



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

so this weekend we went to the motorist in Leeds which was 4hrs from where I live but it was so worth the journey , the sun was out the motorist is a top place and was such a good day seeing some great tt's and chatting with their owners about their cars and putting some names to faces I hope to see you all again at another meet . And a big thanks to Jules for making this possible you are a legend mate 👍


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Brilliant Video once again & what a turnout.  
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Brilliant Video once again & what a turnout.
> Hoggy.


thanks mate it was such a good turn out i think the most tt in one place 👍


----------



## Rowan83 (9 mo ago)

Looks like an awesome day Chris! Gutted I couldn’t make it. When and where is the next meet?


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Rowan83 said:


> Looks like an awesome day Chris! Gutted I couldn’t make it. When and where is the next meet?


cheers mate we are trying to arrange a meet down south for August


----------



## Rowan83 (9 mo ago)

chrisj82 said:


> cheers mate we are trying to arrange a meet down south for August


Will make sure I can come to that one!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Chris, great video, looked a good day out, thank you


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks for the vid @chrisj82 , loved the rolling intro & music track.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Molinos said:


> Hi Chris, great video, looked a good day out, thank you


cheers mate we are planning a south meet in august and we are doing a tt London to Brighton run in September


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

darrylmg said:


> Thanks for the vid @chrisj82 , loved the rolling intro & music track.


thanks mate was such a great event with the most tt i seen in one place


----------

